# Horseback Archery



## Iseul

I can't say I know much about it, atleast not competition-wise, but I'll be going bow hunting as soon as I have a horse that won't mess with me the whole time 
I only have a compound bow with a 65lb draw weight and s horse that doesn't appreciate leg/seat cues..A horse trained as such (as well as rider) and a specifically designed, short longbow with a high drawback weight.

From what I understand, it's the same as mounted shooting goal-wise, except not in an arena and a bow instead of 2 guns. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Subbing because I've been interested in mounted archery too!! Interested to hear whether anyone else does this!


----------



## Tessa7707

Found this website and the rules and guidelines for mounted archery competition. 
General Rules and Guidlines | mountedarchery.org


----------



## Koolio

Subbing!


----------



## JaphyJaphy

I checked out the photo albums on the website Tessa posted and WOW does that ever look amazing! It looks like there's some serious fun to be had in that sport...and the costumes, how awesome!

Never mind dressage, maybe _this_ will be my new pastime...


----------



## jamesqf

It's something I'd be interested in, too. Not just the archery, but doing anything that involves using both hands for something other than holding the reins. Even something as simple as getting out the camera and taking a good picture...


----------



## Tessa7707

Alright, so I was once a certified archery instructor (certification expired in August) and in my training, the finger hold is index finger above the nock of the arrow, middle and ring finger below. You want your finger tips only on the string, not the arrow. However, most of the archers I am seeing pictures of are doing it differently. Probably not a mistake and I wonder why? A lot of them shoot like this-











Which, according to my training, would technically be wrong. Any ideas?


----------



## tinyliny

talk about costumes and fun. here is Japanese mounted archery: Yabusame.

saw it done in Tokyo, many years ago.

pretty cool. look at how long the bows are.


----------



## Iseul

I agree with you completely, tessa..it's very wrong, lol. I'm curious as to why though..possibly for fact that they generally don't twist sideways and shoot more ahead of themselves than perpendicular?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles

Tessa7707 said:


> Alright, so I was once a certified archery instructor (certification expired in August) and in my training, the finger hold is index finger above the nock of the arrow, middle and ring finger below. You want your finger tips only on the string, not the arrow. However, most of the archers I am seeing pictures of are doing it differently. Probably not a mistake and I wonder why? A lot of them shoot like this-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which, according to my training, would technically be wrong. Any ideas?


If you ever shoot from a running horse you'll likely abandon the three finger draw you were taught.

In this photo it looks as if the rider is using a pinch draw. It works. Gives a cleaner release than the three finger draw, but depending on the draw weight it can be difficult. Lighter draws work well for this.

If you're using a heavier draw that was the norm for the ancient horse cultures of the Asia with their short, but very powerful bows, you would likely go with a thumb draw like they did. Where the thumb is used to pull the string back and the arrow is still pressed against the index finger.


----------



## its lbs not miles

Actually, at a closer look she might be using a thumb draw. Looks like there might be enough room between the finger position and the string to allow for the thumb to be pulling the string back.


----------



## Tessa7707

That makes sense, lbs not miles. You need speed, not strength. I knew it couldn't be a novice mistake when 90% of these highly skilled archers were doing it. I went a-searching for different types of draws- heres what I found:








So, you were totally right lbs not miles.


----------



## jamesqf

its lbs not miles said:


> If you're using a heavier draw that was the norm for the ancient horse cultures of the Asia with their short, but very powerful bows, you would likely go with a thumb draw like they did. Where the thumb is used to pull the string back and the arrow is still pressed against the index finger.


Yeah, as with most things, there are a lot of different ways that work. Some get embedded in a culture, either because they work well in that context, or because it's the way "real people" do it. As for instance I'd bet that the Mongols, or the Lakota or US Calvary, didn't ride their horses at all the way a modern dressage school would think is correct.


----------



## grayshell38

If I am not mistaken, that photo is of Katie Stearns (AKA the Flying Duchess), a who is an international star as far as mounted archery goes. 

It is generally a better idea to use a bow with a lower draw weight for competitions so you do not tear up your rotator cuff. 
It is also a lot more difficult to draw a bow standing on firm ground than on a moving horse. You're likely to hurt yourself with constantly pulling high draw wt. bows in quick succession such as is required in competition.


----------



## VaticanVice

I do some mounted archery! It's difficult to learn, but once you have your muscle memory down, it's extremely thrilling. I personally use a Mongolian draw--it's become the most comfortable for me, and I'm pretty quick at it. The pinch draw, I'd expect, is faster, but I find the Mongolian draw to be a good blend of speed and security. One of the guys I work with (we do medieval reenactment) can do three arrows at a pass with the Mongolian draw. Right now I'm only doing two, but I'm still learning.


----------



## Tessa7707

VaticanVice said:


> I do some mounted archery! It's difficult to learn, but once you have your muscle memory down, it's extremely thrilling. I personally use a Mongolian draw--it's become the most comfortable for me, and I'm pretty quick at it. The pinch draw, I'd expect, is faster, but I find the Mongolian draw to be a good blend of speed and security. One of the guys I work with (we do medieval reenactment) can do three arrows at a pass with the Mongolian draw. Right now I'm only doing two, but I'm still learning.


Sweet!! "only doing two" hahaha, that's hilarious. So, I'm curious as to how you go about preparing your horse for this? Any special precautions? 
Also, if you could clue us in on some lingo, I would be thrilled. Thanks for posting!


----------



## VaticanVice

Tessa7707 said:


> Sweet!! "only doing two" hahaha, that's hilarious. So, I'm curious as to how you go about preparing your horse for this? Any special precautions?
> Also, if you could clue us in on some lingo, I would be thrilled. Thanks for posting!


Sure! Our horses are mostly even-tempered drafts. We have a Gypsy, a Drum, two Shires, and a Friesian/Shire mare that we're currently using, and one of our troupe members does everything on her BLM mustang. Last year, for desensitization, we practiced archery in the barn while the horses watched (shooting away from the stalls, of course!). This turned out to be a good idea, since two of them were antsy about the sound of the release at first.

Of course, all of these horses also joust with us, which, we've found, is excellent practice for the archery--if a horse is willing to let you get hit with a pole at a hard run on its back, it's probably not going to bat an eye at an arrow being released. And some of the principles are the same, anyway, since in both sports, you drop the reins. The horse needs to be able to run in a straight line without any connection at the mouth, and the rider needs to be able to control the horse and balance using only their legs and seat (if I'm not mistaken, Kassai shooters are required to learn the sport bareback to encourage this). Some of us shoot while sitting the canter, some of us shoot from the jousting two-point. Since we don't compete except against each other, we aren't sure about any regulations for this, and for us it comes down to preference.

In terms of shooting itself, mounted archery is a little bit different from standing archery, and not just in terms of draw technique. You release from "inside" the bow--so if you're drawing with your right hand and holding the bow with your left, the arrow will be resting across your left thumb on the right side of the bow. I haven't done standing archery in a while, but if I recall, that's contrary to how it's usually done. We also hold all the arrows we intend to shoot in our bow hand. I've considered trying a hip-quiver, but it's really, really difficult to find an arrow, nock it, and shoot it in what amounts to two strides, so if it's already in hand it's one less step to worry about.

Aim! Aim doesn't exist in mounted archery, at least for me. I mentioned muscle memory in my initial post, and while I'm sure some of our troupe members still attempt to sight before release, I do not. I've come to a reasonable understanding of where the arrow is going to go simply by drilling position into my head--the position of the nock on the string, the position of my hand on the bow, the position of the arrow relative to my hand. By learning consistent positioning of my body and the bow and arrow, I can control my aim with reasonable success simply by angling the bow up, down, left, and right as opposed to trying to sight down the arrow.

As far as "lingo" goes, I guess I don't know a lot, because most of what we've done is self-taught. I know the draw terms, I know some terms related to the Kassai school, and some related to the Korean school. My favorite mounted-archery related term off the top of my head is "Mogu," a type of Korean mounted archery in which one rider goes ahead and throws cotton targets into the air, while another follows behind and shoots the targets with turnip-headed arrows dipped in ink.

 I'm not an expert, but I'm happy to try my best to answer any questions anyone has! It's a super fun sport and, I think, good for any rider looking to improve their balance and discipline.


----------



## BornToRun

Subbing, I've been interested in picking this up!


----------



## VaticanVice

Forgot to mention! Some of the really amazing Kassai guys and gals can fire 12 arrows in less than 20 seconds.


----------



## Tessa7707

Wow, VaticanVice. Thank you so much for posting. That's all very helpful. I find especially interesting the part about releasing from the inside, with the arrow on your left thumb. You're right, in standing archery you rest the arrow on the left side of the bow (when shooting right handed). Do you connect your reins to anything or just drop them on the neck? When I teach kids horsemanship and I take the reins away, I attach them to the horn with a rubber band so they don't fall and get a foot caught. 
That's crazy that aim is nonexistent. 
From the few videos I have seen, you run the horse in a straight line and shoot at a mounted target (or 3 targets facing in 3 directions). Are there any other configurations or set ups? Like a trail with targets mounted along the way?
Thanks again for sharing your info!


----------



## VaticanVice

We drop our reins on the neck, simply because we're used to doing so for jousting. In a joust, you hold the reins long enough to come about and lay on, but must drop them as you set the lance and present your shield--even if the reins are long enough for the horse to be comfortable when you raise your hands like that, you run the risk of breaking the animal's jaw if you're unhorsed on impact, especially in heavy armor jousting, when you and your equipment likely weigh in excess of 300 pounds. Because we do both, our reins are short enough to be dropped at the neck without running much risk of getting underfoot. That said, there's absolutely no reason (that I can think of) not to secure the reins to the saddle or elsewhere prior to doing a mounted archery run, since you don't need to turn around in the list prior to starting the track. In fact, it's a very good idea--our troupe just hasn't implemented it thus far.

I've personally seen a few different set-ups for a mounted archery track--one involves going all the way around a track along the rail of an arena, shooting half a dozen or more targets at different heights and angles. The Kassai course is a simple ninety-nine meter list, with a single target that rotates during the run to face the rider. The director of our troupe set up a course along some of the trails on his property with targets at various heights after seeing Brave. That one was fun, but a serious challenge, because the targets were also on both sides of the path. That complicates things significantly--it's REALLY hard to move the bow back and forth across the horse's withers, awkward to twist toward your draw hand, and I don't think I would ever want to do it with people watching, because I only hit about a quarter of the targets.


----------



## Tessa7707

Awesome!! I was just reading that some people will tuck the tail end of their reins into their belt loop, the guy said he called it a 'pig tail'. It sounded to me like the western romel reins. I bet you don't have belt loops in jousting armor though, lol. That trail course sounds awesome! Difficult, but awesome. I can't wait to try it. My brother has a bow I can use, it has a 55 lb draw weight though. Do you guys use special arrows? Or a particular type of fletching? like plastic vs. feather? pros/cons? I don't own a horse right now, I use a lady's horses for teaching lessons and she lets me ride her horses, I don't know how she would feel about me proposing mounted archery with her horses. haha, she might think I'm crazy. "You wanna do what now?" hahaha


----------



## VaticanVice

We use wood-shaft, feather-fletched arrows. Partly because it looks better in shows, but also partly because our farrier is also a fletcher and he makes them for us.

A 55-lb draw is pretty heavy! Jeremy (three-arrow-per-pass-guy) uses one that heavy, but the rest of us have bows between 30 and 45 lbs. Mine is 38 (weird number, but it's a replica Mongolian horse bow). Still, if you learn on a 55, you'll be able to use almost anything else with ease! Good luck!


----------



## Tessa7707

VaticanVice said:


> We use wood-shaft, feather-fletched arrows. Partly because it looks better in shows, but also partly because our farrier is also a fletcher and he makes them for us.
> 
> A 55-lb draw is pretty heavy! Jeremy (three-arrow-per-pass-guy) uses one that heavy, but the rest of us have bows between 30 and 45 lbs. Mine is 38 (weird number, but it's a replica Mongolian horse bow). Still, if you learn on a 55, you'll be able to use almost anything else with ease! Good luck!


We have a few ma n' pa hunting shops around that I will check for arrows. Woo!
Yeah, heavy bow. Way to look at the positive though, anything after this will be that much easier. haha. I will get a good bow eventually, but I'll work with what I've got for now. That will make me appreciate a well-suited bow that much better. 
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Tessa7707

Just found this and thought I would share


----------



## Adam

Here is how I'd wind up doing this......


----------



## Tessa7707

Hahahaha!! I know right? Me too. Except I'd probably take out some innocent bystander in the process. haha!


----------



## Darrin

That had me laughing pretty hard Adam. I think I would drop bow and all my arrows in the first 30m, fumble for the reins in the second 30m and fall off my horse about 1m into the last 30m.


----------



## Adam

LOL All kidding aside, this looks like it would be pretty fun to try!


----------



## Iseul

The bow I have for shooting and hunting is a 65lb drawback..It can be a killer when you've been shooting all day or you're tired, but my aim is so much more accurate with a higher poundage because I don't have to worry about shooting higher for a far away target..until you get into 60+ yards. I definitely don't have anywhere to work on mounted shooting though..a baaad idea for ST at the moment, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Ok, so I have successfully convinced my friends and family (once again) that I am crazy. "Archery? On a horse? You're going to die" :rofl: 

I went down to a local hunting shop today. The man asked me what I was using the arrows for. I hesitated for a moment before I told him "I'm thinking about taking up mounted archery" That caught him off guard.:lol:
He was incredibly helpful though. I could tell he was really running it through in his head to help me as best he could. They had an archery shooting range in the store! I thought that was pretty cool. 
I ended up having to special order arrows, carbon shaft that looks like wood with feather fletching. I got 6 for $55. I had no idea how expensive arrows were! We always had plenty at the ranch I worked at. That's a pretty fair deal compared to all of the prices I have seen online. Plus he's going to cut them to length for me and he showed me how to measure my draw to see how long my arrows should be (27")

So then... (Sorry all for the novel) I went to Ace and got some wooden dowels, super glue, and duct tape. I had some feathers I saved from a dove my husband shot and some thread in various colors. Here's my pitiful attempt at making an arrow. No wonder they are so expensive! ha!









Here's the duct tape arrow. Took all of 10 minutes to make. Doesn't get much more ******* than this folks. 








And here's my brothers 55# bow


----------



## Tessa7707

So, I got my arrows today!! Woo!! And my husband is amazing and got me a bow for Christmas! I feel like such a giddy little kid right now with my new toy. I told him I needed a short bow with a pretty low draw weight, and he got me this!:
















He chose the real tree all on his own, and I love it! It's a 48" bow with a 25" draw weight. Should be perfect for mounted archery. I have been talking to Katie "The Flying Duchess" She has a mounted archery clinic coming up near the San Francisco area in March. Not sure if anyone else on here is near there, but that would be awesome to go to! It's $100 a day and it's a 3 day clinic. She's bringing horses. Equipment rental is $20 a day if you don't have a bow. Sounds awesome!


----------



## Horsequeen08

Hi everyone,

I'm jumping in this a bit late, but I just posted a thread about horseback archery and someone linked me to this one. Tessa: I am not very far from SF and would be VERYYYYY interested in attending a clinic for horseback archery. Is there any way you could send me a link or a contact for Katie? I've been doing archery for years and riding for years and now I really want to combine the two. Trying it out would be awesome. I also coach archery, but from the ground, haha. I'm buying a horse very soon, a little arab I've been working with for about a year and have fallen in love with. My goal is to shoot off her back. I posted a thread asking for advice for training, but now i'm not sure if it would work, since V. said that the horses they use are drafts. hmm...


----------



## secuono

I like the idea of it ever since I played Zelda and that was in it. =D


----------



## jamesqf

Horsequeen08 said:


> ...i'm not sure if it would work, since V. said that the horses they use are drafts. hmm...


I don't think there's any inherent reason why you couldn't use non-draft horses. Historically, most of the cultures that were heavily into mounted archery - Mongols, the Plains Indians, etc - seem to have used fairly small horses.

Maybe the drafts are being used because this particular archery group grew out of the SCA (IIRC), and were doing jousting?


----------



## Horsequeen08

You might be right, James. I've just looked up pics of people doing it, most people seem to be on normal 14-16 hh horses. I don't think my little arab would want to joust, but perhaps archery off her wouldn't be to bad. You make a good point.


----------



## Canterklutz

secuono said:


> I like the idea of it ever since I played Zelda and that was in it. =D


That brings me back to some good ole times. Dat Gerudo Valley theme song  





 


I think it would be so cool to learn horseback archery. Unfortunately I will never in my life have the coordination to do so... :-(


----------



## Tessa7707

Horsequeen08 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm jumping in this a bit late, but I just posted a thread about horseback archery and someone linked me to this one. Tessa: I am not very far from SF and would be VERYYYYY interested in attending a clinic for horseback archery. Is there any way you could send me a link or a contact for Katie? I've been doing archery for years and riding for years and now I really want to combine the two. Trying it out would be awesome. I also coach archery, but from the ground, haha. I'm buying a horse very soon, a little arab I've been working with for about a year and have fallen in love with. My goal is to shoot off her back. I posted a thread asking for advice for training, but now i'm not sure if it would work, since V. said that the horses they use are drafts. hmm...


Katie actually rides an Arabian for her mounted archery! Haha. I have seen lots of videos of people using Arabians for the sport. Here's a link to her website Mounted Archery just go to the contact page. She was really good about getting back to me. Here's a video of her on her Arabian shooting and riding bareback.


----------



## Tessa7707

secuono said:


> I like the idea of it ever since I played Zelda and that was in it. =D





Canterklutz said:


> That brings me back to some good ole times. Dat Gerudo Valley theme song
> 
> Horeseback Archery - 2,000 points [HiDef 1080p] Zelda: Ocarina of Time - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> I think it would be so cool to learn horseback archery. Unfortunately I will never in my life have the coordination to do so... :-(



Haha yes!! I was in love with that game. Lol. Good ol times indeed!


----------



## Horsequeen08

I'm for sure going to contact her! and My goooooodness can that girl ride! New role model right there! I'm going to email her right away and ask about a clinic!! I'm SOOO excited now. I just gotta get my Arab better trained. She has a few flaws I need to fix before we can start this. 

Haha, I know alot of people who wanted to do mounted archery due to Zelda. My boyfriend just took me to the Zelda orchestra concert even tho I've never played a Zelda game before. Afterwards, I'm itching to play a game. I'm going to start with that one, so I can get my archery on horseback practice in! (kidding, of course).


----------



## jillybean19

Oooh I want to do this now! Time to get a bow.... and train my colt...


----------



## jillybean19

I can't find anyone around here that does mounted archery, so I'm thinking I'd have to teach myself. How do I get started?


----------



## Drifting

jillybean19 said:


> Oooh I want to do this now! Time to get a bow.... and train my colt...


Same here! 

There isn't anyone that does it where I live either. The closest I think is about 4 hours away somewhere off in PA.

I plan on learning how to shoot a bow and arrow first. I saw some recurve horse bows for like 250. I'd like to purchase a used one first but I'll see what I find when I'm ready to buy. 

I'm going to take an archery lesson or two from a bow-hunting place. It may not be the same but it'll give me a feel. 

Once i can hit a target from the ground proficiently, I'm going to get my horse use to me shooting while he's nearby. So he gets use to the noise. I may even throw a few arrows off his back so he's use to that. I'll carry the bow around with me everywhere with him most likely, so he gets use to it brushing his sides or butt or whatever it hits.

Thennnn we'll start at a walk.. a very slow walk. Maybe even someone leading, lol. 

Or at least, that is my plan.

but before the horse, must get a bow and learn how to shoot it. I see lots of practice in my future.


----------



## jillybean19

Drifting said:


> but before the horse, must get a bow and learn how to shoot it. I see lots of practice in my future.


Ditto! lol


----------



## grayshell38

I stated earlier about heavy draw weights causing damage to the shoulder, well the pros say go for it. I still don't think it's a good idea, but that's up to you whether you want to or not. 

Some videos for you do watch. 

A Company Mounted Archery Training - How to Safely Draw the Horse Bow - YouTube

A Company Mounted Archery - Arrow Release Techniques - YouTube


----------



## Drifting

grayshell38 said:


> I stated earlier about heavy draw weights causing damage to the shoulder, well the pros say go for it. I still don't think it's a good idea, but that's up to you whether you want to or not.
> 
> Some videos for you do watch.
> 
> A Company Mounted Archery Training - How to Safely Draw the Horse Bow - YouTube
> 
> A Company Mounted Archery - Arrow Release Techniques - YouTube


Thanks for the links! I'll have to watch those when I get home, can't see youtube at work  (at least I can get here!) 

I'm planning on getting a low draw weight bow myself when/if I buy one.


----------



## mysolarflare

Omg omg i want to do this so bad! Subbing!


----------



## jillybean19

grayshell38 said:


> I stated earlier about heavy draw weights causing damage to the shoulder, well the pros say go for it. I still don't think it's a good idea, but that's up to you whether you want to or not.
> 
> Some videos for you do watch.
> 
> A Company Mounted Archery Training - How to Safely Draw the Horse Bow - YouTube
> 
> A Company Mounted Archery - Arrow Release Techniques - YouTube


His tutorials look really good! Since there isn't anyone here to compete with, I guess I'll get first place even if I'm self-taught!


----------



## VaticanVice

Hey guys, sorry for the extended absence--just to confirm, drafts are not necessary at all! We like them because, yes, we are a jousting troupe (though we didn't originate with the SCA--we're an independent Order), and their temperament is also nice and unflappable.  But mounted archery would historically have been performed almost exclusively with light horses.


----------



## Tessa7707

grayshell38 said:


> I stated earlier about heavy draw weights causing damage to the shoulder, well the pros say go for it. I still don't think it's a good idea, but that's up to you whether you want to or not.
> 
> Some videos for you do watch.
> 
> A Company Mounted Archery Training - How to Safely Draw the Horse Bow - YouTube
> 
> A Company Mounted Archery - Arrow Release Techniques - YouTube


Thank you! These were great.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Sweet! These links are great, I'm already trying them on the ground with my recurve bow. I'm coaching archery class this afternoon tho (I've been doing it for years) so this might end up messing me up with my students! 

"No no no, you want to hold the arrow and run it along the string! On a bouncing horse this is much more accurate!" 
"Um...we are on the ground, coach. Is the horse going to be our final?" 

oops! xD


----------



## jillybean19

If I were to buy a bow, what would be a good type that's cheap but still effective? I want to give this a good college (cheap) try before investing the money to do it right lol

On a related note.... What would bow would you recommend when I do decide to commit and get something nice?


----------



## grayshell38

I'll do some looking around, but in the mean time, as you are searching, keep this in mind.



> If you are looking for a bow for Mounted Archery, there are 3 important issues to take into consideration:
> The shape of the handle. Choose a bow with a basic round grip, for it will be easier to hold the arrows in your bow hand. Bows with pistol grip, shelves or with highly curved grips are not suitable for Horseback Archery.
> The poundage of the bow should also be lighter than you are generally used to, for it is much harder to draw a bow from the back of a galloping horse.
> The length of the bow in mounted archery is generally shorter.


----------



## horsplay

Bump for myself


----------



## texasgal

Must.buy.bow.and.train.horses


----------



## grayshell38

Oops. Forgot to look around for you guys. Well, here is a good quality bow (not amazing, but a sturdy bow for beginning the sport) for a good price. You can leave it the way it is or customize it. Not bad.

U-Finish Horse bow ! u-finish horsebows [uf-hb1] - $149.95 : AttilasArchery.com, Horsebows


----------



## Tessa7707

Ooooooohhhh. That is a nice bow, and the best price I have ever seen for a good horse bow.


----------



## HorseArcher

_In this photo it looks as if the rider is using a pinch draw. It works. Gives a cleaner release than the three finger draw, but depending on the draw weight it can be difficult. Lighter draws work well for this._
_ That's Katie my teacher and she's using a Mongol draw. She lives up past Seattle and offers clinics in the summer. (inexpensive and fun your horse or one of her's)_
_ Someone asked about where to get a bow. I bought my first bow from seven meadows archery. 35lb Mongolian . I've switched to a heavier bow._
_ I also just got back from the MA3 north American championship hosed by A company in new braunfels tx. I'm not an expert but I'm a huge enthusiast._
_Hope that helps_


----------



## Horsequeen08

Someone said on here that there would be a clinic for 3 days for horseback archery in the San Francisco bay area next month. I've looked all over the internet but can't find any details. Does anyone have more info??? I'd LOVE to join.


----------



## Tessa7707

Yeah! I don't think it's online anywhere. The woman told me about it in an email. The website is mountedarchery.net and her email is [email protected] 
If you go take tons of pics for us! I wish I could go, just not in the cards right now.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Thank you!!! I'm going to find out more ASAP. This is like a dream come true for me!  My two favorite sports combined. And don't worry, I loovveee photography, so there will be PLENTY of photos! Thanks so much, Tess!


----------



## jamesqf

HorseArcher said:


> Someone asked about where to get a bow. I bought my first bow from seven meadows archery. 35lb Mongolian . I've switched to a heavier bow.


I wonder if you have any pointers to info on correct sizing for bows?


----------



## HorseArcher

Events | Mounted Archery
Looks like its my instructor Katie teaching that one.
Duncan


----------



## 6gun Kid

I have some trad archery gear if anyone is interested a half dozen wood arrows, a recurve bow, and 50's Bear cub longbow. I have gone back to modern bow hunting. I dont know if any/all is of any use to y'all, but I thought Id throw it out there


----------



## HorseArcher

*bow sizing*

Usually theres loaner gear at the clinics. thats the way to go but...


A few things I look at with bows. 
Price point,draw weight and Size. style 
Price point. 
New sport, your riding without reins, your bow gets dropped, run into trees or tossed aside when your horse spooks. The ever popular stepped on. Sometimes cheep is good. lol You can drop from $125 to $1500 bucks on a bow. I got mine from seven meadows archery but there's other places online.

Style/size there's a bunch of different styles, from mongol to native american flat bow to Scythian, Hungarian and even the 7 ft tall Japanese yumi . Depends on what you are going for,and group your shooting with. Same is true for arrows. Carbon fiber is my preferred arrow ,however I sometimes shoot with the S.C.A. ( society of creative anachronisms) they insist on wood arrows , but fiberglass re curve bows are ok. Almost everyone insists on non compound bows. I like the shorter eastern bows ( mongol or Scythian) so about 48 inches tall max. but that's me.

Draw weight / bow poundage
Id recommend 30 to 35 lbs at whatever your draw length is. That's different than bow weight Bows are usually figured at 28 inches if you draw 30 inches on a 35 lb bow the draw weight is actually heavier. ( see your local archery shop to figure this out but draw length is how far back you pull the arrow at max draw) Its usually not a big deal on lighter bows. Most folks have bows rated at 25 to 35 lbs the amount of arc needed on longer shots changes depending on the power of the bow. 30 to 35 lbs you can shoot all day long and has enough power to hit your target.

The best piece of advice I can give is do what works for you.! The top archers in the sport all have different styles and most will tell you their way is the best, From the way you hold, aim and draw the bow to style of bow you use to breathing. They will insist ,sometimes forcefully ,that their method is the best. IMHO if that were true than the other cultures wouldn't have developed different methods.
The only thing Katie insists on is you and your horse have fun. I really like that about her. If you come to one of her Washington clinics i might see you there. Or perhaps in turkey for the world championships 
Hope this was some help. 
Duncan


----------



## Tessa7707

Thanks for the tips Duncan! 
So, I have a bow, I have composite feather fletched arrows, and I have a horse that has the right temperament and gait for archery. I need a place to do it! Up at the boarding facility there's nowhere to shoot that doesn't jeopardize a life! 
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Horsequeen08

Tessa, can you trailer out to any open field areas, or any large amount of open pasture? If you can't trailer, can you ride your horse anywhere that is a large field? 

Duncan-I'm not sure how best to get ahold of Katie. I've sent her an email a few days ago asking for details on her March clinic (I'm SO excited to go and afraid it'll fill up but I need more details, like the exact location. I have yet to get a reply. Other than an email, is there another way to contact her?


----------



## HorseArcher

*Here's the info she has posted*

Be sure to mention where you found her 
*Contact*

*Katie Stearns *
27905 99th ave NE
Arlington, WA 98223
CP: (541) 280-6870
HP: (360) 435-1025
*[email protected]*


----------



## Tessa7707

Horsequeen08 said:


> Tessa, can you trailer out to any open field areas, or any large amount of open pasture? If you can't trailer, can you ride your horse anywhere that is a large field?


As soon as my truck is back up (grrrr transmission) I can trailer out places. Everything is like, fenced in, private property. Lots of dairy farms with big fields, but I don't think they'd share in my enthusiasm for archery. Haha. Is it ok to go out and shoot on public property? Like the river bar or something? We have a lot of state parks in the redwoods, but do you have to have like a permit or something? It's probably against some rule. And as cool as it would be to shoot from horseback in the redwoods, with my luck someone would walk out from behind a tree and take an arrow to the knee. (Skyrim, anyone?) for those of you that do mounted archery, where do you go?


----------



## Horsequeen08

It depends on what state you are in. For me in California, no, it is illegal to shoot within the city limits of most cities here. I personally wouldn't shoot in the woods, you need a special arrowhead (boardhead) to shoot into trees. Otherwise you runt he risk of breaking your arrows. You could I suppose hang a target from the tree (like in Brave!!), but I personally prefer to shoot into hay. But that's just me. It really depends on your skill level and equipment. Haha, it is true that I don't think your farmers would be super pleased with that. I think you would need special permission to shoot inside a park, but again that depends on what state/city you live in. You can also try contacting the park's ranger and asking for permission or details. No harm in getting info. A river bar might make it hard to shoot with your horse. You can google/craigs list local archery ranges and see if maybe that can help you. I'm SUPER lucky, there is an archery range in a park not 10 miles from my barn. They welcome horse back riders. I have never seen anyone shooting on there on the back of a horse, but you sure as heck can bet that it is in the plans for me to do this year. First and foremost I need to de-sensitize my mare to the bow and/or trail enviorment. We are working on trail this weekend, but I have faith that in a few months we will be out there shooting! (it is also the range I practice on while on the ground). That's another reason that I want to take the clinic with Katie, so I can get tips for both me and my horse so I can do it at home! I'm SO SO SOOOOOOO excited! 

Going back to your problem with where to shoot, is there no open pastures you can take the horses out of for a little while and shoot? Hmm...


----------



## HorseArcher

One of the things you can do is buy blunts. Makes telling exactly where you hit a bit difficult but no one can accuse you of hunting lol. 
Im fortunate enough to shoot at Katie's. The main thing to consider is where your arrows end up when you miss. The sport can get expensive. Talk to one of your local cow farmers and see if you can shoot on one of the corners of the property. Most folks think its pretty cool and are real helpful. Im guessing there might be a rule against shooting on state land or parks but they might have an archery area. Its worth asking. Also look at local archery ranges many have outdoor ranges.


----------



## Tessa7707

I'm in Northern California. I have been shooting into hay bales, arrows are too expensive to shoot into a tree, my brother learned that one the hard way. Haha. Yeah, forest is probably not a good idea. No, no open pastures that I can think of. Every time I'm driving around I'm looking at every possibility. Haha. I'm not sure whether we have any archery ranges. I know we have an outdoor range for guns, but I've never been up there. Maybe I'll call some archery shops and see if there are any ranges around. 
Oh hey, @ horsearcher, do you have any pictures of Katie's trail course? I have been drooling over the idea of that and longing for pictures! Is it awesome? It sounds awesome!


----------



## HorseArcher

Eventually we chase that ball with blunt arrows, sport is called mogu.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150886042621949&set=t.512111593&type=3&theater


----------



## Horsequeen08

Tessa-I'm also in Nor Cal. What city are your from? Maybe I can help you with places I know of!!


----------



## Tessa7707

You are? Nice! I'm in Humboldt County, my horse is in Carlotta.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Aww you are to far north of me (about 1 1/2 hr) for me to be of much help. Darn!! But hey, if you ever fix your trailer, I know a great outdoor range is an awesome park that allows horses. I could meet you there and we could practice shooting....and by practice I mean probably loose alot of arrows, hahaha.


----------



## Tessa7707

Aww bummer. Well, I have driven 3 1/2 hours for just a dressage lesson, so I actually might take you up on that when my truck is fixed! That would be so cool to have an actual range to shoot at!!


----------



## Horsequeen08

It isn't a "line" riding like you'll see in videos, but it is an open range that anyone can shoot at and horses are allowed anywhere in the park, so I'm certinally going to be trying it soon enough! I've seen a video of Katie just riding her horse around a hale bale and shooting, so I figure this would be fine, haha. and 3 1/2 hours?! My goodness. Hope it was an amazing lesson for that drive!!!!


----------



## azwantapaint

While I'm no expert on shooting off horseback, we are training our horses so we can bowhunt from them.
Similar to what was posted, we started by tying them up behind us as we shot at a target at 40 yards, the logic being it's enough flight time so the horse can differentiate between the shot and the impact. Being behind us, the noises are a little less sharp than if they were beside us.
Then, we moved them beside us, about 20 feet from us, again, moderating the noise factors until they got accustomed to it.
Then, three feet away...
Honey's horse is doing fine, mine ******s every time.
Then, hunting season rolled around, the horses weren't ready, so we hunted on foot.
We'll start back up again later this month, as spring breaks and temps get warm enough to do the training properly.


----------



## Tessa7707

Horsequeen08 said:


> It isn't a "line" riding like you'll see in videos, but it is an open range that anyone can shoot at and horses are allowed anywhere in the park, so I'm certinally going to be trying it soon enough! I've seen a video of Katie just riding her horse around a hale bale and shooting, so I figure this would be fine, haha. and 3 1/2 hours?! My goodness. Hope it was an amazing lesson for that drive!!!!


Still though, that's better than anything we have here. 
Yeah, it was an awesome lesson from a 4th level FEI trainer. She's great, and also the closest dressage trainer period. Also, I got to ride a Friesian for my lesson. Haha. While I live in a fairly horsey community, it's not a very knowledge-rich horsey community, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Horsequeen08

..........the clinic in the SF bay area is cancelled  Sigh. Back to square one!


----------



## Tessa7707

Horsequeen08 said:


> ..........the clinic in the SF bay area is cancelled  Sigh. Back to square one!


Bummer! Why?


----------



## Horsequeen08

Katie said that it is because the place that was hosting it can't secure the arena for the times she needed. It is tentatively scheduled for the summer, but we will see. I guess in the meantime I'll have to find a way to practice at home. :/


----------



## Tessa7707

Gah! For real? So is that what she does the clinic in? Just an arena?


----------



## Horsequeen08

Idk but I'm pretty bummed. I was looking forward to it. I guess I'll just look at it as saving money though. Sigh. At least she was nice enough to email me back and let me know it wasn't going to happen. Maybe in the summer.


----------



## Tessa7707

Yes! I asked my BO today how he felt about mounted archery and whether I could set up a target. We have this pasture with a really, really steep hill, like a wall almost, and I asked about setting up a track along the base of the hill and a target shooting into the hill. He was STOKED. He loved the idea. He was already planning on making a track like a loop around the pasture incorporating this area. Yes! So now, I just need to build a target! So, his idea was to set up a 3 legged stand and pound it unto the ground and hang a target on that. Any ideas? Where can I buy targets or how can I build one? I can just use a straw bale for now but I'd like something a little more permanent.


----------



## Tessa7707

Here's an article I thought was helpful for training a mounted archery horse
http://3moonsfarm.com/Horseback_archeryJune07.pdf


----------



## my2geldings

Tessa7707 said:


>


That looks absolutely amazing. Thank you for sharing that photo :shock: it looks like it would such a blast.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Oooo good article. I'm so excited to train my horse. I personally was going to set up hay and tack targets to it, as that's how I typically shoot on the ground. (We don't have "stand" targets that I can use. My coach does, but I don't think he'd be to keen on letting my poke holes in it with all my missed arrows, ahahah. Have you considered making your own as opposed to buying them? I'm not sure if it would save you money or not, as I've never looked into the cost of it, being is I have a place to shoot. Look at pics of the stands and see if you can make one. As to targets, again, you can make one depending on your arrows. Alot of the compound bow users bring stacked boxed (flat) taped together to shoot into cuz they can't shoot into hay. You could try making one that way, or using a combo of Styrofoam and cardboard, all things that can be bought at a local Michaels or hardward store. Or if you want "the real thing" (haha) try Lancaster Archery Supply: Archery Equipment, Archery Supplies & Archery Products Thats where I buy ALL my archery stuff from.


----------



## Tessa7707

That's what I've been practicing with: straw bales. But the range area doubles as a pasture, and I think the 5 horses in there may eat and or otherwise destroy it. I guess I could move it each time. Maybe make my horse drag it. Haha.


----------



## Tessa7707

Here's a picture of the area








So I'm planning on making the track at the bottom of the hill along the fence and shooting into the hill. 
I may set up a single strand of two inch tape at shoulder height along the hill side of the track, so theres a fence on one side and the tape on the other. what do you guys think?


----------



## Horsequeen08

Its perfect!! And if you make a standing-stand, it should be light weight enough to be moved. I know the one I use in my classes is. Your hill looks like it was meant to be an archery track! When can I come over and practice haha jk!  Be sure and show us when it's up and running! ooo and take video of you too!


----------



## Tessa7707

Yeee! I'm so excited. I'm borrowing some targets from my pastor, my husband is hopefull getting them today when he meets with him. I will definitely share pictures and videos. I need to start desensitizing my horse first. I let her smell it and I twanged the string a few times and she didn't care at all. I think she has the perfect attitude for this. She's an epic lesson horse and does well with anything I throw at her. And picks up this awesome smooth lope with just a little outside leg and a kiss. I am SO excited. I have visions of doing loops around the track and shooting when I go by the archery range. Ah! So excited.


----------



## Tessa7707

Tessa7707 said:


> Yeee! I'm so excited. I'm borrowing some targets from my pastor, my husband is hopefull getting them today when he meets with him. I will definitely share pictures and videos. I need to start desensitizing my horse first. I let her smell it and I twanged the string a few times and she didn't care at all. I think she has the perfect attitude for this. She's an epic lesson horse and does well with anything I throw at her. And picks up this awesome smooth lope with just a little outside leg and a kiss. I am SO excited. I have visions of doing loops around the track and shooting when I go by the archery range. Ah! So excited.


I guess I didn't fill you guys in on what the 'track' will be. We're going to build a track that goes through that area, up a hill and around the outside of this big pasture. So it will be sort of like a mini trail with an archery range.


----------



## Horsequeen08

I DEMAND VIDEOS AND PICS!!!!!!  I'm so excited! I've been scrutinizing that article you posted on how to train your horse. It is REALLY good. I'm going to ask my trainer and BM about if I can tack up a target on the hay and practice and see what my mare does. She doesn't have the best canter tho...it is something we are working on. Now to decide: prep for the show in three weeks, or forget the show and start archery-ing!


----------



## Tessa7707

Oh I will! It will probably take quite a while to get everything in place, but for now I can at least throw down some hay bales and shoot at those. Yeah, wasn't that article good? I like that they take a long time with it. It reminded me 'no, you can't just jump on and start shooting' I'd probably die. Lol. This will take training just like everything else.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Me too!! I really thought I was going to get on and shoot. Hello, no, you aren't. You'll die right away, haha. I actually asked my trainer about setting something up in the hay shed for me to work with. I can't do exactly like they can in the article...I might have to skip to step 6 and just have someone hold her while I shoot. Luckily she isn't spoky for the most part, i just lack resources to desensitize her. Hopefully the BM will be ok with it.


----------



## Tessa7707

Yeah! I know. I'm in the same spot right now. Except I don't really have anyone who could even hold her. I might just tie her pretty far away and shoot. I might be able to put a bale of straw like in her paddock area pretty much and shoot that. I really don't think she's going to have a huge problem with it. But I don't want to find out for the first time cantering in a field with a bunch of sharp objects. Lol. I'm getting targets on Sunday. How many pastors have archery targets? Lot alone that they will lend to you. Lol. I'm playing bass for worship in the am, getting some targets from the church, and then heading out to the ranch to set them up. Haha. I'm so excited.


----------



## Horsequeen08

That is really funny they are coming from a pastor, lol. I asked my trainer about it, but haven't gotten an answer. I think I'm going to throw my archery stuff in my car just in case its a go. And yeah, somehow I can see myself doing that. "Oh, Dreamer isn't spooky. She will be fine. Canter, girl!" *run* *twang* *huge buck/spook* *lying dead ont he ground* hahaha. Best take it slow, yes? Let me know how it goes for you tomorrow!


----------



## Tessa7707

Ok! So, I got the target today and took it out to the ranch. I put my horse in the round pen and started shooting. She didn't even notice. Didn't care at all. So, I shot for a while, worked on my aiming and loading the arrow without looking. Then I thought, what the heck, she doesn't care at all, so I tied her up and started shooting. Still nothing, just falling asleep. So I kept moving closer to her and shooting, until I was touching her and shooting. Still nothing. She'd watch a little, but no jump or any hint of a spook. Soooo, in keeping with that whole 'taking it slow' thing, I went ahead and shot from her back. (Note the sarcasm, lol) She kinda put her head up the first time, but didn't move. So I stayed there for a while, shooting from her back. She stopped her faint reaction after about 8 arrows shot. Then she started falling asleep again. Then we worked on her reinless response riding in the arena, and I had her transitioning easily through all the gaits, doing nice turns, and stops from all gaits without touching the reins. So then, I'm crazy, but I decided to go for it. I shot from her back from the stop, and then from the walk. It didn't even phase her, she did awesome. We left it at that for the day. It was probably the coolest thing I've ever done, I highly recommend it, lol. Things I have learned: a quiver is a must. I definitely need to get one. I had no idea what to do with the extra arrows, and I haven't figured out how to hold them and shoot. 
Second, I don't know about this whole taking two weeks per step thing. I think it depends on the horse. Mine is a 17 year old totally been there done that kind of horse. So, that's just my experience so far. I haven't died yet. I wouldn't feel comfortable going that fast with most horses though. It was awesome though! I can't wait to do it again!


----------



## Horsequeen08

AHHHH I'm so jealous!! I'm so excited to try, but I'm still pending permission to shoot in the hay barn area.  My friend said just buy straw bales and set it up outside, which I'm thinking about doing. I can't wait to try and I'm thrilled your mare did so well! PICS!!!!


----------



## Tessa7707

Still haven't had anyone put with me to take pictures!








My ******* quiver made from a half chap, lol. 








The beginnings of the range


----------



## Horsequeen08

How are things going for you and your horse? I FINALLY got the ok to shoot at the barn and set up two straw bales. The area is actually going to be perfect for shooting in a line like you want to do! Only today it was way to windy to shoot. So I played with the bow in the indoor with my mare. Just like Tessa, my mare couldn't have cared less. She didn't even lift her head when I twanged it. It was like she was bored haha. I walked and trotted carrying it in both hands and dropping the reins and twanging it. Still didn't care. I'm going to try actually shooting off her late this week when the wind goes away. I'm thrilled. The only down part is that my bow is a "normal" bow, not a shorter horse bow. I know that the lady who wrote that "how to train your horse for archery" article Tessa posted said she uses a normal sized bow, so I'm hoping it'll be ok. I don't have access (nor funds) for a true horse bow so it'll have to do! I also did all the riding int he arena in an english saddle. Not sure if that was the wisest choice, but oh well! I'm just sooooo thrilled with my mare.


----------



## Tessa7707

Yay! That's awesome HQ! I don't have a legit horse bow either, it's just on the shorter side. The issue you would run into, from what I can tell, would be hitting your horse in the rump with the end of your bow when you're shooting backwards, like, twisted around shooting away from where you're going, if that makes any sense at all. I haven't had time to do it in a week or so! I miss it! My BO is putting up a new board fence down there. I have been doing it in a western saddle and I think an English saddle would be better because you can ride with a forward seat better in the English saddles. So you can stand up while the horse is cantering and shoot, whereas its harder to stand up in my western saddle. This is awesome! I'm so glad you're doing it!


----------



## Horsequeen08

We did it!!!!!!! I am SO happy about this!! I took her out to the "range" aka some stacked hay bales. I had my friend hold her while I shot off 10 arrows. Not a single. flinch. She didn't even ***** up her ears or look at it. Literally no reaction at all!!!! It was more "ho hum...is this grass? Can I eat it?" hahaha. Then I decided to be brave and do it mounted. I still had my friend holding her and I let off one arrow. Again, NO REACTION!! She still found the grass more fascinating then anything I was doing on her back! So I had my friend drape the lead over her neck and she just stood there while I fired away! YAY!!!!!! :lol::lol::lol:

The only problem I really found is that due to my bow being a ground bow, It is reallllly hard to aim down at the target (cuz I'm above it cuz she is taller than the hay) and I couldn't adjust quite like I wanted to. I need to get a shorter bow. I thought whatever it'll just be long and might be touching her as I shoot, but instead her body is in the way of the shot. 

This is the only still pic I got. It isn't super good, but you get the idea. I also got two short videos, but I can't figure out how to upload them without going through youtube. Maybe I'll do that tomorrow.


----------



## Horsequeen08

Oh, do note tho that we only did it at a halt today. Now that I know she is ok with it, I'll try it at the walk soon. 

OH HELP!!! 

I forgot! We just have two hay bales set up in an open field. I lost an arrow in the field next door and crawled under the barb fence to try and find it but couldn't. Anyone have any ideas of what I can put behind the target so that any stray arrows can be caught and not lost next feild? Any tips would be helpful.


----------



## Hunter65

This thread is awesome! We are doing a mounted archery clinic at our barn tomorrow, am sooo excited!


----------



## LouieThePalomino

omg I've always wanted to do mounted archery! Subbing!


----------



## Horsequeen08

Have a great time at the clinic! I've always loved archery, but combining the two is just so. Much. Fun!! I can't wait to get good enough to canter a target. I'm glad you guys think it's Destinee too


----------



## HorseArcher

A large blanket will stop most arrows from a light bow or slow them down enough to make finding them easier. there's ballistic netting but that gets pricy. A cheep metal detector comes in handy for retrieving arrows.
Hope that's of some use.


----------



## its lbs not miles

HorseArcher said:


> A large blanket will stop most arrows from a light bow or slow them down enough to make finding them easier. there's ballistic netting but that gets pricy. A cheep metal detector comes in handy for retrieving arrows.
> Hope that's of some use.


I'd never thought of a blanket. That's brilliant.


----------



## Tessa7707

I finally got someone to come out with me and take pictures!


----------



## Drifting

That's great! I didn't do what I wanted this year, which is take Archery lessons on the ground  but maybe once I finish paying off some horse training I'll go get it done.

You look like you're having a blast.


----------



## Drifting

Okay

I'm looking for a bow. My Mom wants my Christmas List and I think I'm going to put one on it. What I'm looking for is a recurve, right? with a 35# draw or there about?

I'm trying to stay around 100.00. This will be more for me learning than anything else, and if I like it I can get a fancy horse one. 

Any suggestions? links?

This looks like a fun set (?) I could offer to pay for half of it if she wants to...

Amazon.com: Combination Set Horsebow Traditional Archery Cow Leather Longbow Recurve Bow 6 Wood Arrows 30-80LBS CB4QSC (40 LB): Sports & Outdoors


----------



## 6gun Kid

HorseArcher said:


> A large blanket will stop most arrows from a light bow or slow them down enough to make finding them easier. there's ballistic netting but that gets pricy. A cheep metal detector comes in handy for retrieving arrows.
> Hope that's of some use.


 an old carpet or rug works too, I use them as back drops against my 3-D targets with my 70lb compound bow


----------



## 6gun Kid

Drifting said:


> Okay
> 
> I'm looking for a bow. My Mom wants my Christmas List and I think I'm going to put one on it. What I'm looking for is a recurve, right? with a 35# draw or there about?
> 
> I'm trying to stay around 100.00. This will be more for me learning than anything else, and if I like it I can get a fancy horse one.
> 
> Any suggestions? links?
> 
> This looks like a fun set (?) I could offer to pay for half of it if she wants to...
> 
> Amazon.com: Combination Set Horsebow Traditional Archery Cow Leather Longbow Recurve Bow 6 Wood Arrows 30-80LBS CB4QSC (40 LB): Sports & Outdoors


there are several on ebay
Strength Pigskin Handmade Longbow 55 lbs Mongolian Bow Recurve Horsebow | eBay
or if you are looking for just a recurve, they have several deals that are hard to beat
The Sportsman's Guide - Hunting & Outdoor Gear, Shooting Supplies, Military Surplus, Survival Gear and More!=
and then there is the authority for all things traditional archery
3Rivers Archery Supplies, Traditional Youth Archery Bows and Arrows, and Longbow Hunting
and they have B-I-G sales all the time


----------



## Faustinblack

What is your draw length? Short arms or long arms?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

My horse bow is a 40# draw with a draw length of 24. I'll look for the name of the company I bought it from, it wasn't that expensive and it's a nice bow.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

Found it. Called Seven Meadows Archery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DixieMay1996

That is probably the coolest thing I've ever seen!


----------



## jamesqf

6gun Kid said:


> there are several on ebay...


The links all point back to the Horse Forum page. Though if you copy the url and go to it, they work.


----------



## 6gun Kid

jamesqf said:


> The links all point back to the Horse Forum page. Though if you copy the url and go to it, they work.


Hmmmm that's what I did. Probably a phone thing. Anyways they are links to eBay, the sportsmans guide, and 3 rivers archery
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zexious

What cool pics! I haven't read this whole thread, but it's very cool!
Do you ever shoot from a gait faster than a walk?


----------



## Faustinblack

Competions you shoot from a lope and a gallop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Tessa7707

Faustinblack said:


> My horse bow is a 40# draw with a draw length of 24. I'll look for the name of the company I bought it from, it wasn't that expensive and it's a nice bow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Woah, those are awesome bows, but they're all in the $300 range! Maybe I'm just not finding it? The children's bows were about $100.


----------



## Faustinblack

My bow is actually a teen bow, cause my draw length is so short. I'll see if I can find it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

Market - SevenMeadows Archery - Horsebows and Hungarian Handcraft
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faustinblack

You can also send the lady a request. She's pretty nice and will work with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CowboysDream

Love this! Subbing  This is why I started taking archery lessons haha, people think Im crazy. Once I get my own horse... this is happening.


----------



## Tessa7707

Woo! I'm back into teaching archery! Renewed my instructor certification through Archery USA and the National Field Archery Association. I have a question for those of you who teach or have taken lessons, how much does an archery lesson cost? I have only taught where I was being paid by the hour as an employee, so I'm not sure how much to charge for an individual lesson?


----------

